# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Embarrassed

## Puggysusan

Our son is off work sick he has bad mental health problems last night it got out of hand he is abusive to me and my husband and they started shouting. We live in a tiny road everyone heard and in my husband's temper he called the police and then cancelled it. They rang him back and he said it was ok now. Our son has got a sick note with stress at work. Last month he took drugs again and blew all his wages.i went to the dr's yesterday and said we couldn't cope with him she offered me counselling. We have tried to get help for him for his well being but we get stuck cocaine is not like herion and alcohol they don't recognise it. He needs to go to hospital and get proper treatment. They said cocaine is not an addiction like the others. My husband is ringing the doctor to speak to a senior partner and getting a double appointment to try to sort this out and get himself help. Me I can't go outside only to go to work I walk the dog do early that I don't bump into people. I want to close all the curtains in the house and be in the dark. I need to go shopping but can't leave the house.

----------


## Sissy

I am sorry to hear you guys are having hard time. I hope with all I got that you get help for your son, and everything gets better. But his addiction and problems he has are not your fault, or something you have to be ashamed of. I would hug you if I could, but I can only send my sympathy. Take care of yourself, you can't help anyone if you burn out.  :(:

----------


## Paula

Hi Hunni, its good to see you but I wish it wasnt in these circumstances. I take it your son is still living with you?

----------


## Puggysusan

Yes and now the police rang back and they want to come I said I would prefer it if my husband was there and I gave them his phone number they said they will come after 6pm my husband annoys me when I rang him he wouldn't come home from work

----------


## Paula

How do you feel about the police coming?

----------


## Suzi

I'm sorry lovely. I thought after last time you guys had decided to kick him out? You can't live in fear lovely. Tell the police everything - they may be able to get him some help from the drug and alcohol team quicker than other routes...

----------

